# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How do I use meditation to enter sleep paralysis?

## BeeClock

I can never seem to relax enough to achieve any form of sleep paralysis. Can someone help?

----------


## Heimdall

If you are having trouble relaxing just try to breath deeply for a while if you haven't already.  I usually just breath very deeply for 15-20 minutes and just concentrate on that, by the time I am done my body is extremely relaxed.  After the breathing I slow down my breath and an even deeper relaxation and vibrations sets it.

----------


## Randoman

> If you are having trouble relaxing just try to breath deeply for a while if you haven't already.  I usually just breath very deeply for 15-20 minutes and just concentrate on that, by the time I am done my body is extremely relaxed.  After the breathing I slow down my breath and an even deeper relaxation and vibrations sets it.



i have the same problem so im going to try what he said  :Shades wink:

----------


## Sugabombs

I always use a muscle relaxation exercise. You lie down and you close your eyes. Then you tighten your entire muscles in your body, then you let go. After a few seconds, do it again. Do this 2-3 times and then just let go and relax.
I promise you that this will help a great deal!  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

Moved to the _Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD)_ subforum.  :smiley:

----------


## dreamcatcher81

Your just going to have to relax on your back(best position i find for sp) and just breath for a few moments, dont worry so much about sp you'll know it when it arrives full force. just breath with your eyes closed relaxed and then you'll find that thin layers of sp will start to set in, it feels like a led blanket made of feathers at onset and Because this hypothetical blanket is made out of feathers you can move at anytime but it's still there pressing on you building up to full sp where you cant move at all. If you cant walk your self to full sp then just doze off and you might just wake up in sp. If you can get to the light sp stage your usually in a good meditative state and can perform mantras for your subconscious mind to pick up on, maybe your mantra is " as i fall asleep then wake i will be in sp" you just gotta experiment and see what works for you best. namaste.

----------

